

Ask HN: What tech events are you most excited about? - zhangtwin

Would love to get some input from the HN community.  What tech events are you most excited for?  Are there tech events that you have attended in the past that you learned alot from?<p>I'm trying to see what events I can attend this year to network and learn more about the community.
======
ankurdhama
Google IO

